# Quarq S975 discontinued?



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had an order in for a compact BB30 Quarq S975 and my LBS have just got hold of me to say that the local SRAM rep said there had been issues and they were discountinuing supply. Has anyone heard anything about this?

I could probably find the cranks somewhere else that has them in stock now, but if they are being discontinued it makes me a little nervous that there may be something wrong with the design?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

manamana said:


> I have had an order in for a compact BB30 Quarq S975 and my LBS have just got hold of me to say that the local SRAM rep said there had been issues and they were discountinuing supply. Has anyone heard anything about this?
> 
> I could probably find the cranks somewhere else that has them in stock now, but if they are being discontinued it makes me a little nervous that there may be something wrong with the design?


It may be for the switch over to the new Red based Quarq, as the 2013 group should be rolling out soon.


----------

